# Marimo Moss Balls and Mold



## Iyamai (Sep 23, 2012)

So ive had these two moss balls for awhile (they still dont have names) and Ive noticed that they are green in most places, but they have spots on them where they are black or brown and kinda tough. They also smell REALLY bad. The best way to describe it would be sulfur/ rotten egg smell. Im worried that this is mold, and I dont want it to affect my fish or my other plants. Any ideas for what it is and/or how to treat it.


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

I have no idea what it might be (I have four marimo and haven't seen that problem). Couldn't you just separate the ball and throw out the bad part?


----------



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

Iyamai said:


> So ive had these two moss balls for awhile (they still dont have names) and Ive noticed that they are green in most places, but they have spots on them where they are black or brown and kinda tough. They also smell REALLY bad. The best way to describe it would be sulfur/ rotten egg smell. Im worried that this is mold, and I dont want it to affect my fish or my other plants. Any ideas for what it is and/or how to treat it.



just clean/bath the mossballs everyday 
wash them in the clean water, squished softly, rinse them, until the dirt is all out (well can't cleaned all for a day, but you may try  )
the Brown spots are dirts, mine looks like that too in the first time I got..
and don't forget to put ur mossballs into ur fridge everynight around 1 week or 2.... U can see the results..


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

well i had one giant moss ball and it grew so much now i have 3, and every week i rinse each one out in old tank water and squeeze it out. It is doing great, with no brown! I have never heard of moss balls getting mold..


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I know that moss balls will turn brown on the bottom if you don't turn them once in a while because light doesn't reach the bottom for photosynthesis.


----------

